# GS-AUFTRAG - findet SQL-Server MSDE Instanz nicht



## DiPro (19. Februar 2006)

GS-AUFTRAG - findet SQL-Server MSDE Instanz nicht... soll mein neuer Beitrag sein.

Windows Server 2000 Prof
Aktuelle BDE
SQL-Server/MSDE SP4
GS-Auftrag

Hallo liebe Forummitglieder.

Zum oben benannten Thema habe ich bisher nichts gefunden was mich weiter bringen würde.

Ich möchte GS-Auftrag dazu bewegen, die Mandantendaten in die MSDE SP4 Datenbank einzutragen.

Ich habe zu diesem Zweck über die CMD-Konsole die MSDE wie folgt installiert:

setup INSTANCENAME="Name_der_Instanz" SAPWD="SicheresKennwort" /L*v "Pfad_Ort_SetupLog.log" TARGETDIR="Pfad_Ort_Programmverzeichnis" DATADIR="Pfad_Ort_SQLDaten" DISABLENETWORKPROTOCOLS=0

Bis dahin hat alle super funktioniert!  

Die neue SQL Instanz läuft im Hintergrund und ich kann auch mit dem Prog QueryExpress unter Anmeldung auf Basis der Windows-Autentifizierung darauf zugreifen.

Nun starte ich GS-Auftrag und möchte über den dort integrierten  SQL-Einrichtungsassistenten den Zugriff auf die neu eingerichtete MSDE-Instanz ermöglichen.

  Leider ist dort jedoch die lokal auf dem Server installierte MSDE nicht zu finden!
Der lokale Server ansich wird angezeigt, die MSDE jedoch nicht.

Auch beim Umstellen auf die C/S-Funktionalität unter Dienste>Einstellungen>SQL-Einstellungen komme ich nicht weiter.  

  Hinzu kommt, das ich schon ein paar  Stammdaten eingerichtet habe und somit ein Mandant schon besteht, welchen ich in die SQL-Datenbank übernehmen möchte.

Mein persönlicher Eindruck:  

Kann es sein, dass die Windows-Autentifizierung bei GS-Auftrag das Problem ist?
In welcher Datei sind ggf. die gefundenen Server eingetragen? Kann es sein, dass dort durch evtl. Eintäge garnicht erst mehr nach neuen SQL-Servern gesucht wird und nur die Einträge aus vorherigen Versuchen angezeigt werden?

Die aktuelle BDE ist installiert und nach Empfehlung der GS konfiguriert!

Wenn ich den Zugriff auf die MSDE-Datenbank hinbekomme, muss dann noch eine Rechtevergabe vorgenommen werden?  

Habe mit SQL noch nicht viel zu tun gehabt und hoffe hier im Forum Unterstützung zu bekommen! Würde u.U. auch gerne telefonisch Kontakt aufnehmen wenn jemand dazu bereit wäre.

Danke für jede Hilfe!

Schönen Gruß

DIPro


----------



## DiPro (19. Februar 2006)

Nach recht kurzer Zeit habe ich tatsächlich doch noch etwas heraus gefunden:

Ich habe die MSDE nochmals ohne "Instancename=" installiert und siehe da... der Zugriff mit GS-Auftrag funktioniert!  aber....  wie kann das sein?

Greift demnach GS-Auftrag nur auf Standardinstanzen zu und nicht auf namendlich benannte Instanzen?
Oder gibt es möglichkeiten, das irgendwo festzulegen?

Nur hat sich bei der GS-Datenmigration in die SQL-Standard-Datenbank laut Protokoll noch ein Fehler eingeschlichen:

Artikel.db

Der Wert NULL kann in die NUMMER-Spalte, GSMAND1.dbo.ARTIKEL-Tabelle, nicht eingefügt werden. Die Spalte lässt NULL-Werte nicht zu. Fehler bei INSERT

   

damit kann ich mal garnichts anfangen!

Hat das evtl mit irgendeinem Treiber zu tun den ich in der BDE anpassen könnte?

Nochmal danke für eure Hilfe!

Gruß
DIPro


----------

